# please review my site & leave comments



## prateek57 (Oct 5, 2007)

guys i have created a website & need some good feedbacks.....


following is my site

*keetarp.co.nr



you can also mail me at

fan800-keetarp@yahoo.co.in


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 5, 2007)

Spam? Remove the Most Annoying Page page (wasted 2 mins)


----------



## almighty (Oct 5, 2007)

prateek is asking in new STYLE 

see here i already told him dont waste time here.... LOL
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69962


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

really annoying


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Oct 5, 2007)

great work........


----------



## anand1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Not good must think to improve it.


----------



## tinku dhar (Oct 6, 2007)

ahhhhh anyone can share there website how its spam > ?


neways wateva others says here is mine www.djdeep.co.in lemme know how is mine its under work .........

urs is fine bruh keep on more good design etc etc 

chea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.djdeep.co.in
www.myspace.com/djdeepvirtualdj


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 6, 2007)

prateek u realy need to recompile ur website....a seperate section for Vista luk for xp luks realy stupid....and plzz provide da source...


PLZZ RATE MA WEB SITE

www.theabhishek.co.nr


----------



## faraaz (Oct 6, 2007)

@prateek57: Crappy site...screwed up layout, horrible colour scheme and all those overloaded widgets are annoying...its like sitting in a really crummy auto...


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2007)

firstly nothing happened 
but when i turned on javascript those annoying 150 alerts kept me engaged.

I like the clock type dynamic trail thingy, its cool


----------



## timemachine (Oct 6, 2007)

wat ........is this a website
if u dunot know......must have downloaded a template for correct color combination and some professional look
well the things on mouse really annoyed me


----------



## cyberscriber (Oct 6, 2007)

don't use frames. frames are thing of past


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

the site is gud.
keep up the gud work.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 7, 2007)

^^lol..the only guy who liked it!


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 7, 2007)

do review my new site *karthickk.info ....took ideas frm vishal G and Kiran K....

one think i didnt anticipate is the forum integration with wordpress the results are quite satisfactory...comment on it plz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

ur site is ok but prateek asked 4 reviews.


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Oct 7, 2007)

check my site

www.ebooksengine.com

and mail me feedback at 

neha.boyal@gmail.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2007)

the_sweet_poision said:
			
		

> check my site
> 
> www.ebooksengine.com
> 
> ...


nice theme ...........


----------



## faraaz (Oct 7, 2007)

@sweet_poison: You're site is illegal though, right?


----------



## arunks (Oct 11, 2007)

please review my blog

My blog

How is it..?
what improvements should i make.. How is color combination....?
How is theme tempalte?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 12, 2007)

Most annoying. What is your site about?


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 12, 2007)

@prateek57 r u hosting ur webpage from Zeeblo ?? by the way site look is not cool .but the contain  r cool. keep up good work .don't use frame like structure.it's looks ugly.use mild color .

@prateek57 r u hosting ur webpage from Zeeblo ?? by the way site look is not cool .but the contain  r cool. keep up good work .don't use frame like structure.it's looks ugly.use mild color .


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Jul 13, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @sweet_poison: You're site is illegal though, right?



if u dont want free ebooks then dont visit.... go to some estore and buy them who cares


----------



## hullap (Jul 13, 2008)

why did u bump it?


----------

